# Seiko Prospex Basel 2017 - Seiko's First Dive Watch 62MAS SLA017 Limited Edition, SPB051 and SBP053



## JoeKirk

In 1965, Seiko released not only Seiko's first, but Japan's first ever diver's watch with the 6217, known as the 62MAS. It's 150 meter water resistance was something that was not common to find at that time and was even used by the Japanese Antarctic Research Expedition from 1966-69. For Baselworld 2017, Seiko is celebrating this creation, with a remake very true to the original known as the SLA017 which will be limited to 2,000 pieces for the world.









The 62MAS was an inspirational piece for Seiko and watchmaking in general. It started a path that paved the way for countless new inventions and creations in dive watches that evolved tremendously over the years. The popularity of Seiko's dive watches increased, as did their presence in dive watches, some of which contributed to helping establish international ISO standards for dive watches based on some of Seiko's creations. Seiko's creating of the accordion style strap, use of titanium and extra wide hands are some of the items that helped contribute to setting these standards.









The SLA017 is a re-creation of the original 62MAS, utilizing the benefits of Seiko's watchmaking skills today. The case is near identical to the original, but 1.9mm larger, measuring at 39.6mm wide in stainless steel with Diashield hard coating added for higher scratch resistance. The thickness is measured at 14.1mm, partially due to it's deeply domed box-shaped high-definition sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating. Re-creating this design was executed by award winning Seiko designer, Nobuhiro Kosugi, who also created models such as SBGR051, SBGJ005, and even the Credor Fugaku Tourbillion.









Three-dimensional hour markers filled with Seiko's proprietary Lumibrite luminous paint create high legibility in dark settings with a luminous dot at the 12:00 of the slim design bezel. The dial will be a radially finished dark gray marked for it's 200m water resistance (a slight increase compared to the original). Inside, the caliber 8L35, is manufactured, hand assembled and adjusted at Shizukuishi watch studio in Morioka, Japan, powers the timepiece. The 8L35's design is taken from Grand Seiko 9S55 movement (used from 1998-2010), with striping for finishing and MEMS manufactured escape wheel and pallet fork. The movement contains 26 jewels, has a rate of 28,800 bph and maintains a power reserve of 50 hours. The case back will feature the same dolphin depiction as on the original.

The SLA017 will come on a silicone strap, but also included will be a stainless steel bracelet. This model will be released in July 2017 and the price is set at $3,400 in the USA.















Along with the introduction of the re-creation, two modern re-interpretation models will be launched. SPB051 will feature the most similar design to the 62MAS with black dial and bezel, though on a stainless steel bracelet. The SPB053 will have a blue dial and bezel and come on silicone strap. Both models will be in stainless steel cases that measure 42.6mm in diameter by 13.8mm thickness and have Diashield hard coating for increased scratch resistance. They will also have curved sapphire crystals with anti-reflective coating, and inside, the 6R15 caliber will power the watch with 21,600 bph, 23 jewels and 50 hour power reserve.

The SPB051 will have a price of $1,000 USD while the strap version SPB053 will have a price of $800 USD. Both models will be released this November in the USA.

Specifications:

SLA017
Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
Diameter: 39.6mm
Thickness: 14.1mm
Water Resistance: 200 meters
Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
Caliber: 8L35
Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
Vibrations: 28,800 bph (8 beats per second)
Power Reserve: 50 Hours
Jewels: 26
Other: Silicone Strap, Stainless Steel Bracelet Included
Limited Edition: 2,000 pieces
Price: $3,400 USD

SPB051
Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
Diameter: 42.6mm
Thickness: 13.8mm
Water Resistance: 200 meters
Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
Caliber: 6R15
Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
Vibrations: 21,600 bph (6 beats per second)
Power Reserve: 50 Hours
Jewels: 23
Other: Stainless Steel Bracelet w/ Push Button Release Secure Lock and Extender
Price: $1,000 USD

SPB053
Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
Diameter: 42.6mm
Thickness: 13.8mm
Water Resistance: 200 meters
Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
Caliber: 6R15
Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
Vibrations: 21,600 bph (6 beats per second)
Power Reserve: 50 Hours
Jewels: 23
Other: Silicone Strap
Price: $800 USD


----------



## goyoneuff

Thanks again Joe !!!

But, why Seiko has to make the Reissue so thick ! I mean, the cheaper version is even thinner ! I do not understand Seiko at all. At 20ATM, there is no need for such a thick watch.

Cheers,

G.



JoeKirk said:


> SLA017
> Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
> Diameter: 39.6mm
> *Thickness: 14.1mm*
> Water Resistance: 200 meters
> Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Caliber: 8L35
> Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
> Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
> Vibrations: 28,800 bph (8 beats per second)
> Power Reserve: 50 Hours
> Jewels: 26
> Other: Silicone Strap, Stainless Steel Bracelet Included
> Limited Edition: 2,000 pieces
> Price: $3,400 USD
> 
> SPB051
> Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
> Diameter: 42.6mm
> *Thickness: 13.8mm*
> Water Resistance: 200 meters
> Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Caliber: 6R15
> Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
> Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
> Vibrations: 21,600 bph (6 beats per second)
> Power Reserve: 50 Hours
> Jewels: 23
> Other: Stainless Steel Bracelet w/ Push Button Release Secure Lock and Extender
> Price: $1,000 USD


----------



## commanche

^ Maybe the dome crystal is higher


----------



## hmaier

Beautiful and so disappointing: 40mm is wayyyy too big for a vintage feel.

I'm out on this one


----------



## akafudge

Really like the SLA017 and I can see that being sold out fast. Price seems high but with a high quality movement and limited production run, I think it is reasonably priced. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SD350

I like the modern interpretations. I'm also just glad there will be a readily available version in those modern styled ones.


----------



## JoeKirk

My pleasure! The thickness does include the box shaped sapphire, which is pretty deeply domed like the original. If it were flat, or even slight dome, it would probably be slightly less than the SPB version.



goyoneuff said:


> Thanks again Joe !!!
> 
> But, why Seiko has to make the Reissue so thick ! I mean, the cheaper version is even thinner ! I do not understand Seiko at all. At 20ATM, there is no need for such a thick watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G.


----------



## JoeKirk

akafudge said:


> Really like the SLA017 and I can see that being sold out fast. Price seems high but with a high quality movement and limited production run, I think it is reasonably priced.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I can see that too. I know I have heard some say that the price is too high compared to the SBDX017, but the strap and bracelet combo, box shaped sapphire (which is expensive to do and typically just in GS), entirely new and re-created case, dial hands, indices, etc contribute. It's an $800 difference, which I do not think is that dramatic for the differences.


----------



## kamonjj

This has become my favorite 2017 seiko offering. Sad it's an LE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iTreelex

This is a beauty! Anyone know the lug width of the reedition? There are SO many reissues of watches this year it's quite amazing.


----------



## dbskevin

Was thinking of getting the limited edition until I see the price...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Can anyone comment on the crystal material on the lower-end models?


----------



## EvoRich

Are there any pictures other than stock photos of the SPB051? I'd like to see a side profile to get an idea of how the dome of the crystal is. The thickness of the SLA017 is obviously due to the domed crystal, but the SPB versions thickness may indicate that the crystal is rather flat and modern. Which in my opinion, is a shame. 6105 hands would be a nice addition!


----------



## appleb

Any idea how the model number SBDX019 fits into the whole scheme of things?


SLA017 = 39.6mm version with 8L35, limited edition of 2000
SPB051 = 42mm version with 6R15
SPB053 = 42mm version with 6R15
SBDX019 = ???


----------



## Steppy

appleb said:


> Any idea how the model number SBDX019 fits into the whole scheme of things?
> 
> SLA017 = 39.6mm version with 8L35, limited edition of 2000
> SPB051 = 42mm version with 6R15
> SPB053 = 42mm version with 6R15
> SBDX019 = ???


SBDX019 is the just the Japanese Product code for the SLA017


----------



## bmdaia

The two $1K "modern interpretation" models are "domed sapphire" from Seiko's PDF brochure.



Radar1 said:


> Can anyone comment on the crystal material on the lower-end models?


----------



## bmdaia

The watch is quite thick. Seadweller thick from what I understand. With the bracelet this will weigh upwards of 200g. Nice!



EvoRich said:


> Are there any pictures other than stock photos of the SPB051? I'd like to see a side profile to get an idea of how the dome of the crystal is. The thickness of the SLA017 is obviously due to the domed crystal, but the SPB versions thickness may indicate that the crystal is rather flat and modern. Which in my opinion, is a shame. 6105 hands would be a nice addition!


----------



## bmdaia

This is the most exciting new Seiko in years. Everyone compares the price to SBDX017 but keep in mind the MM GS movement is UN-decorated. This SLA017 8L35 is GLORIOUSLY striped by the GS watchmakers. Another (albeit hidden) work of art from GS. And packaged in the most understated, reserved, elegant new diver in a generation. This watch is a masterpiece. Terrible tragedy this is LE. Tragic.


----------



## Steppy

bmdaia said:


> This is the most exciting new Seiko in years. Everyone compares the price to SBDX017 but keep in mind the MM GS movement is UN-decorated. This SLA017 8L35 is GLORIOUSLY striped by the GS watchmakers. Another (albeit hidden) work of art from GS. And packaged in the most understated, reserved, elegant new diver in a generation. This watch is a masterpiece. Terrible tragedy this is LE. Tragic.


Will the movement be adjusted, that is the big question


----------



## ljb187

dbskevin said:


> Was thinking of getting the limited edition until I see the price...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like a lot of people I started asking for a reissue of this watch years ago. I was a bit of a rube to think it would come in around the $1200 range.


----------



## JoeKirk

To Steppy and bmdaia,

It is common misconception that the 8L35 is undecorated and unadjusted GS movement. The 8L35A in SBDX001 prior to about 2013 was not striped and did not feature MEMS. So current SBDX017 does now have the upgraded 8L35B, which has both. This movements on these are indeed adjusted (which I did mention in the original post), but obviously not within the specifications of GS. If it is not a GS, this is the best rating that mechanical's will have. You can think of it as COSC vs non-COSC. Sometimes non-COSC very easily perform within COSC s, but they are not guaranteed to.


----------



## matthew P

Steppy said:


> Will the movement be adjusted, that is the big question


the movement is incredibly consistent so getting better results ( if needed ) should be easily achieved with a quick tweak by any competent seiko watch guy..... the easy access case back won't give issues the way the monocoque case does on the MM300.
the 017 MM300's all seemed to come from the factory with much better accuracy results out of the box, Im guessing that the limited edition run of these watches will give similar accuracy improvements..... sure the specs will still be loose but Id be shocked if the actual results weren't better than the MM300's.


----------



## Steppy

JoeKirk said:


> To Steppy and bmdaia,
> 
> It is common misconception that the 8L35 is undecorated and unadjusted GS movement. The 8L35A in SBDX001 prior to about 2013 was not striped and did not feature MEMS. So current SBDX017 does now have the upgraded 8L35B, which has both. This movements on these are indeed adjusted (which I did mention in the original post), but obviously not within the specifications of GS. If it is not a GS, this is the best rating that mechanical's will have. You can think of it as COSC vs non-COSC. Sometimes non-COSC very easily perform within COSC s, but they are not guaranteed to.


Cheers Joe, looking forward to mine, already pre-ordered


----------



## T1meout

Link to video of the 62MAS reissue:


----------



## Steppy

How not to perform on a video from the bloke on the right. Completely in-audible


----------



## manofrolex

question can you confirm if the SPB053 will not have a stainless steel bracelet? 
can one get it on bracelet as well? if so how would one do it? 
what kind of bracelet does the SPB051 has? is it like the MM300?


----------



## sevens

_DO YOU KNOW HOW TO ORDER ? THANKS


----------



## manofrolex

sevens said:


> _DO YOU KNOW HOW TO ORDER ? THANKS


azfinetime has preorder on their web site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass

jmanlay said:


> azfinetime has preorder on their web site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for Arizona Fine Time: They are sold out on pre-orders.


----------



## manofrolex

bellbrass said:


> for Arizona Fine Time: They are sold out on pre-orders.


I meant the non LE versions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski

This is a pic I took from Baselworld, blooming difficult to get a good pic there, especially with just the phone.










It was displayed next to an original.


----------



## bobski

For me personally I loved the case and dial, but markers and hands especially left me pretty flat.

Good job this is all so subjective eh?!


----------



## bluedialer

Uh oh, I have to admit I'm really warming up to the 62MAS re-edition. Maybe this is the time i finally get myself a boring ol' Seiko diver. There is that price though...

About the bracelet, are there any images of it yet? Is it just the same as pictured on the SPB051?


----------



## Bladerunnerii

Anybody got any ideas what the lug width will be on the SPB053?


----------



## sevens

jmanlay said:


> azfinetime has preorder on their web site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is sold out.


----------



## lxxrr

This watch looks great, but the pictures come off as distorted. Cant wait for some videos...


----------



## manofrolex

sevens said:


> It is sold out.


I know I was referring to the other two no LE models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

sevens said:


> It is sold out.


This is crazy, I finally convinced myself to pull the trigger only to find out all the preorders are sold out.


----------



## robhaa

Can't get over how much I love this. Hoping that some of those who pre-order change their minds and decide to dump it...


----------



## dowlf

Drooling over the SLA017 but I doubt I'll be able to get one. I'll be glad to get my hands on a SPB051 though.


----------



## CLP

I'm wondering why the blue dials always seem to get the shaft when it comes to straps? 


The SUN065 should have come in steel like the SUN019, and same goes for the SPB053 compared to the 051. I guess your saving $200 and just putting it on a NATO, but the steel bracelet would have been the preferred option, at least for me.

As for the LE, I'm wondering what the point of having a decorated movement is when your looking at this anyways:


----------



## dcoffe01

I love the looks of the SLA017. My wish list for the next re-edition is manual wind spring drive (to make it thinner) and a Grand Seiko label.

Dan


----------



## Tokeiya

Really looking forward to this hitting the market.


----------



## Il_Valentino

JoeKirk said:


> SPB051
> Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
> Diameter: 42.6mm
> Thickness: 13.8mm
> Water Resistance: 200 meters
> Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Caliber: 6R15
> Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
> Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
> Vibrations: 21,600 bph (6 beats per second)
> Power Reserve: 50 Hours
> Jewels: 23
> Other: Stainless Steel Bracelet w/ Push Button Release Secure Lock and Extender
> Price: $1,000 USD
> 
> SPB053
> Case: Stainless Steel with Hard Coating
> Diameter: 42.6mm
> Thickness: 13.8mm
> Water Resistance: 200 meters
> Magnetic Resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Caliber: 6R15
> Driving System: Self-Winding with Hand Wind Capability
> Accuracy: -10/+15 seconds per day (when static)
> Vibrations: 21,600 bph (6 beats per second)
> Power Reserve: 50 Hours
> Jewels: 23
> Other: Silicone Strap
> Price: $800 USD


 42.6 mm diameter!?!?!? Holy crap Seiko just release some smaller fricken higher end pieces that AREN'T LIMITED!!!!!


----------



## lxxrr

Does anyone know the lug to lug height?


----------



## dafuture

I LOVE the look of both of these (the 40 and the more common 42). My only issue is that these seem to be pretty expensive in comparison to the rest of the current Prospex offerings with similar movements. I'm genuinely curious to see these in person.


----------



## bluedialer

lxxrr said:


> Does anyone know the lug to lug height?


About 46mm

See Rob @ Topper Fine Jewelers' nice pics here, including one with a ruler just to answer your question:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/baselworld-hands-62mas-re-edition-sla017-4172842.html


----------



## Time

They should of put a Grand Seiko movement on the SLA017. It is a piece of Diving history. The granddaddy of all the Seiko divers that came after and revolutionize diving specs/criteria which we know today. Limited edition really? Seiko should have it permanently like Rolex has the Submariner. I hope it is not the last time we see it. What you guys thinks? What are your thoughts on the future of this watch, Joe? Do you think it will just be this limited run? Does Seiko know what they have in their hands and its potential? What this watch represents to divers or dive watch enthusiasts all over the world should be taken into consideration by Seiko. This is a golden goose.


----------



## T1meout

Time said:


> They should of put a Grand Seiko movement on the SLA017. It is a piece of Diving history. The granddaddy of all the Seiko divers that came after and revolutionize diving specs/criteria which we know today. Limited edition really? Seiko should have it permanently like Rolex has the Submariner. I hope it is not the last time we see it. What you guys thinks? What are your thoughts on the future of this watch, Joe? Do you think it will just be this limited run? Does Seiko know what they have in their hands and its potential? What this watch represents to divers or dive watch enthusiasts all over the world should be taken into consideration by Seiko. This is a golden goose.


They might reconsider, but I doubt whether they'll actually go through with it. Considering what they are charging, current owners would make quite a fuss about it. But Seiko might release something similar down the line, but not exactly the same.


----------



## bluedialer

T1meout said:


> They might reconsider, but I doubt whether they'll actually go through with it. Considering what they are charging, current owners would make quite a fuss about it. But Seiko might release something similar down the line, but not exactly the same.


Let's see... Next year they'll introduce an unlimited run of the watch with an applied SEIKO logo, GS standard certified Hi-beat movement, intricately detailed and engraved caseback, and the best new dive bracelet that Seiko has ever created, and sell it for $3600. That oughtta tick off everybody who bought the SLA017.


----------



## ClarenceJ

46mm lug to lug makes it such a tempting buy for the fall. Looks like it's time to save up for my smaller wrists.


----------



## Steppy

Griev said:


> 46mm is a tough sell for me. I'm worried it'll look dated in time as the trend of giant watches ends.


You obviously haven't read this thread properly.

46mm lug to lug is a very small size. Try reading properly


----------



## T1meout

Steppy said:


> You obviously haven't read this thread properly.
> 
> 46mm lug to lug is a very small size. Try reading properly


Doesn't surprise me in the least. He's just creating posts with the sole purpose of acquiring for sale posting priviliges. 34 in approximately 1 hour to be exact.


----------



## T1meout

Griev said:


> Well when you require an arbitrary post count even for long term accounts, sometimes you'll get less quality posts. My preference is lurking over engaging with you wonderfully welcoming people (lol). That non-withstanding, I did misread the previous post. My bad. That's actually not a bad size.


There is nothing wrong with lurking if that's what you'd rather do. But the point of engaging is to share, contribute and make friends rather than just using the forum to your advantage only when it suits you. I suggest you give the forum rules a look. Especially the part concerning rapid posting with the sole purpose of acquiring privileges. Kudos for scoring another post.


----------



## Il_Valentino

The SPB051/053 are WAY TOO BIG in terms of lug to lug and diameter. A modern reinterpretation does not mean it has to be bigger. Just keep it the same size! I mean c'mon, Rolex has kept the Sumbariner at 40 mm for how long? Seiko really ticks me off by making everything so big, all their best pieces are massive.


----------



## bmdaia

Gotta love how they slipped the oversized case and ricer "X" onto the actual production models. Seiko will not get it.


----------



## flame2000

Il_Valentino said:


> The SPB051/053 are WAY TOO BIG in terms of lug to lug and diameter. A modern reinterpretation does not mean it has to be bigger. Just keep it the same size! I mean c'mon, Rolex has kept the Sumbariner at 40 mm for how long? Seiko really ticks me off by making everything so big, all their best pieces are massive.


Sometimes I wonder why it is so hard for Seiko to introduce a SKX007 sized diver watch, with sapphire crystal and 6R15 movement. I guess Seiko just don't want to make such a watch as consumers will stop buying their mass produced & much loved SKX007 watches.


----------



## manofrolex

Il_Valentino said:


> The SPB051/053 are WAY TOO BIG in terms of lug to lug and diameter. A modern reinterpretation does not mean it has to be bigger. Just keep it the same size! I mean c'mon, Rolex has kept the Sumbariner at 40 mm for how long? Seiko really ticks me off by making everything so big, all their best pieces are massive.


What's the lug to lug again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincentle7914

I ordered one sla017 from exquisetime , but i dont know when i can receive it(


----------



## Travelller

Today was the lucky day for me... :-!









I hope you get yours soon - I think you'll be quite pleased ;-)


----------



## bmdaia

You DOG! Awesome pic love those sapphire distortions!!



Travelller said:


> Today was the lucky day for me... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon - I think you'll be quite pleased ;-)


----------



## closeset

WOW ... love this one



Travelller said:


> Today was the lucky day for me... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon - I think you'll be quite pleased ;-)


----------



## srminimo

Every time I see this watch I like it more. The deep brushed cased, those lego like lugs, the domed crystal... beautiful.


----------



## srminimo

Travelller said:


> Today was the lucky day for me... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon - I think you'll be quite pleased ;-)


Congrats! A really nice piece.


----------



## bohammer71

Great piece but nearly $4k is a deal breaker


----------



## bohammer71

bohammer71 said:


> Great piece but nearly $4k is a deal breaker


Now, a 6105-8000 faithful repro may be a different story.....


----------



## srminimo

bohammer71 said:


> Great piece but nearly $4k is a deal breaker


It's definitely not chump change and, honestly, I don't know enough about the movement make a value judgement, but it's a limited piece that will surely keep, if not increase, it's value- and it's coming from a brand with a history of fairly prized goods


----------



## Travelller

srminimo said:


> ...don't know enough about the movement make a value judgment...


Well neither do I tbh, but from what I've read the 8LR5 is based on the 1998 Grand Seiko 9S55. The major difference between the two is that the 8L35 is not as highly decorated* and maybe more importantly, the movement is unadjusted. That said, it's used in the Marinemaster line (300M, 1000M, ...) and considering it has a 19-year service record it can't be all that bad ;-)
My only regret with the movement, aside from it being unadjusted, is the limited (48hr?) PR. In fact, Grand Seiko's more modern movements (like the 9S6_ series) have a 72hr PR and I really make use of longer PRs (weekends, etc.).

*Considering it's a "standard" movement, I find it is rather nicely finished. Thanks to WUS member yonsson who was daring enough to open his up for the good of the SLA017 community :-! we have a nice peek...


----------



## srminimo

Here's the movement as it lives on the M300, so a lot of work has been done to it. Perhaps some adjustment too??


----------



## Toshk

Was it possible for them to fit the 8L in slightly smaller and slimmer case? Or did Seiko decide this size was best?


----------



## aalin13

srminimo said:


> View attachment 12330989
> 
> Here's the movement as it lives on the M300, so a lot of work has been done to it. Perhaps some adjustment too??


That photo shows the 8L35A, I think the current MM300 has the 8L35B as well that looks like the one in yonsson's photo


----------



## Travelller

aalin13 said:


> That photo shows the 8L35A, I think the current MM300 has the 8L35B as well that looks like the one in yonsson's photo


That was Yonsson's answer to my question on Instagram |>

Beautiful on the inside as as well as on the outside... :-!


----------



## Valle de Joux

I really like this 'new' dive watch but I don't like the diamond cut strap...


----------



## Raydius

srminimo said:


> View attachment 12330989
> 
> Here's the movement as it lives on the M300, so a lot of work has been done to it. Perhaps some adjustment too??


It's just a bad pic. I took pics of my 8L35 in a SBDX017 and it looks identical to the one in the SLA017. (In the pic it is resting on top of another watch case so that I wouldn't have to uninstall the hands)










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Raydius said:


> It's just a bad pic. I took pics of my 8L35 in a SBDX017 and it looks identical to the one in the SLA017.


T4S - very nice pic of your 8L35B :-!
But again, you are talking about an SBDX017 and the promotional photo seems to have the older MM300 - SBDX001.


----------



## closeset

simple but cool!


----------



## trinux

did you get an answer to this one?


----------



## trinux

trinux said:


> did you get an answer to this one?


i meant the lug with of course...


----------



## Travelller

trinux said:


> did you get an answer to this one?





trinux said:


> i meant the lug with of course...


_...talk to yourself, much? :-d _

lug width is 19mm.

And while we're at it...

Diameter: 40mm
Thickness: 14mm
Lug2lug: 48mm
Weight: 110g on silicon (bracelet by itself is 85g)


----------



## trinux

Travelller said:


> _...talk to yourself, much? :-d _
> 
> lug width is 19mm.
> 
> And while we're at it...
> 
> Diameter: 40mm
> Thickness: 14mm
> Lug2lug: 48mm
> Weight: 110g on silicon (bracelet by itself is 85g)


Hi thanks. Nope,I just started to use Tapatalk. 19mm.... Will be hard to find replacement straps. Thanks anyway

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood

bohammer71 said:


> Great piece but nearly $4k is a deal breaker


I love the SLA017, but $4,000 is way too much. There are probably enough enthusiasts out to support the $4,000 market value for some time, even indefinitely. There are just too many great watches at that price point. For example, there was a titanium GS diver (SBGA031) on eBay going for $3,750 a few days ago.

With that said I don't judge anyone that pays $4k for the SLA017 because it's all about personal preferences.

There's tons of demand for the SLA, so hopefully Seiko releases a non LE version in the future.


----------



## Travelller

For those on the fence... ;-)

SLA017 (SBDX019) The 62MAS Re-Issue: A Pictorial

:-!


----------



## Raydius

I checked this out the other day at the AD and compared it with my Sub for size purposes. I'm really impressed with the proportions but am of the camp that will hold out for a non LE version that could be closer to the 2.5k range.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

This one's so awesome... :-!


----------



## Travelller

TGIF :-!

Part 1...

...and part 2...


What can I say, couldn't make up my mind which one to wear, so I wore both today! :-d;-)


----------



## ten13th

Travelller said:


> TGIF :-!
> 
> Part 1...
> 
> ...and part 2...
> 
> 
> What can I say, couldn't make up my mind which one to wear, so I wore both today! :-d;-)


Hard to beat this one two punch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

SLA holds its own



Raydius said:


> I checked this out the other day at the AD and compared it with my Sub for size purposes. I'm really impressed with the proportions but am of the camp that will hold out for a non LE version that could be closer to the 2.5k range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

I much prefer the svelte proportions of the SLA case to that of the beefier maxi cased Sub.


----------



## cuthbert

T1meout said:


> I much prefer the svelte proportions of the SLA case to that of the beefier maxi cased Sub.


Yes the SLA is a serious vintage diver in the league of the Black Bay, the Legend Diver and the Oris Sixty Five, but in the end for $450 more I got a Grand Seiko Hi beat.

The dial is so beautiful!


----------



## pisar

bluedialer said:


> Let's see... Next year they'll introduce an unlimited run of the watch with an applied SEIKO logo, GS standard certified Hi-beat movement, intricately detailed and engraved caseback, and the best new dive bracelet that Seiko has ever created, and sell it for $3600. That oughtta tick off everybody who bought the SLA017.


Maby not next year but 3 years later...maby not 100% like you said but here it comes SLA037.
And not $3600 but much more


----------

